# I need helping picking colors . . .



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

Check the new Ben Moore Pottery Barn color chart and another new chart they designed which both feature current hot colors.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Giving some basic tips on choosing the right kind of colors: 
*

*Coordinate Decorating Samples*
When you go shopping, you'll need to refer to your fabric, carpet, tile, wallpaper, and trim samples constantly. Be sure to take everything with you wherever you go. No tellng where you might see something wonderful. 


*Study the Colors*
You'll find clues about the underlying tones of different shades of a color on a full sample strip of coordinated colors. Even if you're not even considering using a darker tone, look at all the colors carefully. Decide if the family of colors is the direction you're headed with your color selection. 



*Tried and True Formula for Colors*
If you're working with a print fabric, you'll probably be happier if you select the coordinating wall paint color from the background of the print. Use the deeper or brighter tones for accents throughout the room or adjacent spaces. 




*Trim it Out*

More often than not, you'll select a shade of white or off-white for the moldings, doors, and windows. If you're feeling brave, consider the palest shade of color to coordinate with the walls. For a really striking look, try lighter walls and dark tones or bright color for trim. 




*Dana*


----------



## ekmommab (Mar 24, 2009)

I am an interior designer, and it would be kind of hard to tell you what would work without knowing what kind of red and gray you furniture is. Try posting a picture and I bet you will get a lot more feedback. I would sure love to see what you are working with. Congratulations on the new home!!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a good link from Sherwin Williams. You can click and drag any of their colors to walls,ceilings,trim and furniture. *Click Here *


----------



## leviathan (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is another good link for some color visualizer software. Last I checked, it was free. Just signup and download.

http://www.roddapaint.com/diy/color-visualizer.aspx


----------

